# Hedgie Questions



## 95Hedgie (Jun 6, 2012)

How do I determine if my Hedgie is a boy or girl? Do you have a good picture of the difference? Also, I just got my Hedgie and showed her a cricket and she was afraid of it. Is that normal? Will she get over it or just not like it? Does it matter if I get out my Hedgie and hold her during the day? Also, is it OK if I give Hedgie a toilet paper roll cut in half long ways? ( She is 7 weeks and got home yesturday)


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

The difference between a boy and a girl is really easy; boys have a "navel" (the penis) at the centre of their belly. Girls don't.










My hedgehog doesn't like crickets either, he just ignores them. I've heard of other hedgehogs who are afraid of crickets.
And you can hold him/her during the day but most hedgehogs are a bit grumpy when you wake them up. Most of them like toilet paper rolls.


----------



## 95Hedgie (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, thanks! Hedgie is a girl!!!


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

It is normal for her to be afraid of it. She might get over it, or she might not like them. It's hard to say. Sometimes they will be afraid, then like them when they figure out they are food. Try cutting it open and showing her its food. Or cut it open and smoosh is into her food. 

You can take her out during the day, but let her sleep. It is okay to give a toilet paper roll that is cut, yes.


----------



## 95Hedgie (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, thanks!!


----------

